# winter wheels help - lug nut socket size



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

hey guys, i just got my winter set-up from tire rack and planning on putting them on myself next week some time (16x7.5 Elbrus I06 BDC ICE with 205/55R-16 Pirelli Winter 210 Sottozero Serie II XL ). 

can anyone tell me what socket size i need for the torque wrench?

also, i've never changed out my wheels before so any tips are appreciated. tire rack recommends torquing before you drop the car but i don't see how to pull that off with a torque wrench and not have the wheel spin on me.

also, any of you guys with the sport package run 16s for winter and if so have you had any issues?

thanks.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

usually 17mm

torque wheels with tire touching ground.

aka lower car till tire touch ground then torque it.


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

Tighten lug nuts in a star-pattern, then lower wheels to the ground and torque. 17mm
I'd chock a wheel to prevent the car from rolling.
Are you using a floor jack, or the tire jack that comes with the car?


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks. 

i haven't picked anything up yet but i was thinking about picking up an inexpensive floor jack. any recommendations?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I use 88 ft/lbs. It's a 17mm socket.

I use a long-reach floor jack, and snug the nuts finger-tight, then a SLIGHT nip-up before putting the tire on the ground. Ideally the wheel should be fully -seated' before you pre-load it with the vehicle's weight... then star-pattern sequence tighten up to 88ftlbs... 90 is fine.


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

...um said:


> thanks.
> 
> i haven't picked anything up yet but i was thinking about picking up an inexpensive floor jack. any recommendations?


Harbor Freight has a low-profile floor jack. I bought mine from there for $59 with a coupon from their multiple advertisements in the magazines and newspaper. 
I just installed the OEM jack pads from ECS Tuning; they help ease the raising. 

I know you're only changing wheels, but do not use only the floor jack to suspend your car. 
If you're doing any maintenance with your car raised, I highly suggest jack stands with the soft bump pads. 
Get a car knowledgeable friend (mechanic) to help you.


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

Tire rack should have sent you some instructions by email.
There should be a link to swapping wheels in one of their emails.
Also, there is a great write up with all kinds of information from tools to wheel sizes on this forum.
Search tire rack or Eric.


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

good lookin out, thanks.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm tempted to replace my floor jack. Is a 1.5ton jack sufficient for the A3 though curb weight is 3600lbs (3.2l)?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Chimera said:


> I'm tempted to replace my floor jack. Is a 1.5ton jack sufficient for the A3 though curb weight is 3600lbs (3.2l)?


Unless you're going to put the jack in the center of the car and lift the whole thing at once, you're fine.


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

so i'm reading you should only use a floor jack on approved jack points and the emergency jack points in the manual should only be used with the scissor-type emergency jack?...


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I work at a wheel/tire place part time and I do 90ft/lbs for oem vw/audi wheels and 100-105ft/lbs for aftermarket wheels. Torque wheel in a star pattern starting with the lowest lug hole (this secures the wheel to the hub property).


----------

